# Those that have 20's



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

LEXANI® R-FIVE Wheels - Machined Black with Black Lip Rims


The above link is the rims i will be going with. They are 20x8.5 +40, and was wondering for those of you that have 20's how is the ride? the Lexani rims are a lot lighter than most rims out there, so that is a plus. 


What tire sizes did you use, and what do you recommend ? 235/35/20 is what is suggested. Any info would help. I have searched on here for some answers but wanted an updated response to those of you that actually own 20's on the Cruze.


Please if you do not own 20's on the Cruze then please limit the responses. Thanks.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

your gonna feel everything in the wheel


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

There aren't many people on this forum rocking a set of 20s simply because no one wants to deal with the loss in ride quality/performance.

Anyways, you have one potential problem right off the bat. It all depends on the type of rim you have, but with an 8.5 wide rim and +40 offset you can run into clearance problems with the brake caliper. I have 18x8.5 +40 on my Cruze and I only have 2-5mm of space between my rim and front calipers. I'm not saying the Lexanis wont fit, but CarID has been known to be wrong in the past, so just be prepared if they don't.

As for the tires, you need to get as close to stock overall tire diameter so that you can keep your speedo/odometer spot on. With that in mind, I would recommend 245/35/20 for your car: 


   *Old**New*  *Diameter*668.7mm679.5mm *Circumference*2100.8mm2134.7mm *Poke*50.9mm68mm *Inset*126.9mm148mm *Speedo error*0%-1.59% *Reading at 30mph*30mph29.52mph *Reading at 60mph*60mph59.05mph *Ride height gain*0mm5.4mm *Arch gap loss*0mm5.4mm


I have 245/45/18 on my rims and the tires are almost flush with the rim with a little stretch, and since you'r overall tire wont be any bigger than stock, you shouldn't run into any clearance problems whatsoever. If you want to run a more stretched tire however, 235/35/20 will also work, and would be closer to stock diameter[only by 5mm]:



 *Old**New*   *Diameter*668.7mm672.5mm *Circumference*2100.8mm2112.7mm *Poke*50.9mm68mm *Inset*126.9mm148mm *Speedo error*0%-0.57% *Reading at 30mph*30mph29.83mph *Reading at 60mph*60mph59.66mph *Ride height gain*0mm1.9mm *Arch gap loss*0mm1.9mm


I will spare you the rant on what putting 20s on your car will do and why you just shouldn't, but I expect that you've already heard it all. As for the tire choice, I hope this all helps.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't own 20's but there's someone local that is selling a lexani set for decent price. Text me if want details.

Like the wheels you posted better though.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice wheel choice. I prefer the polished lip, but that's just me. Look forward to pics. Another 20" wheel I looked at were these in gloss black: Forgestar Wheels Custom Rotary Forged Flow Formed Concave Performance Wheels


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have 20's on mine and I dont mind the ride. I agree its not as smooth as it would be with 18's but I prefer the look more so. I have 20x7.5 so I have no problem with clearance. Your money your choice.


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

thanks Smurfenstein! I have owned 20's before on other rides, but wanted to see those that actually own them and how they feel. I worry about rubbing and practical use. 


emanon9297 - you run 20x7.5 so i am sure you have better luck on not rubbing as much, but i am still wondering how the 20x8.5's with a +40 will handle for daily driving on Texas roads??? I know i wont really be able to tell unless i put them on and try it out. 


As for caliper clearance, that too i have thought about and looking at the specs on CariD it looks like the rim i selected shouldnt have an issue... again it will be trail and error. not one id like to be a looser in.. specifically for approx. $2700 dropped on them, including tires/shipping/etc.


I normally pay upward to 4000 for just me rims, i get them specail ordered from Japan (Advan, Work, etc...) and have to wait for them to get to the states. But didnt want to do that this time around. I wanted a set that i could easily replace if needed.


I wold have hoped that there was someone out there that has the 20x8.5 +40 setup so i could hear true pros and cons. Our cars re not really meant for speed, and i am more about the Cruise (Cruze) aspect vs. speed. 


If i wanted speed i would have bought a Mustang, or better yet the new Chevy SS that is coming out. My next vehicle for sure!


Thanks again guys for all you knowledge and advice!


Keep it coming.


Thanks.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Now that you mention it, I'm curious to see a stanced Cruze [not slammed, but tastefully lowered] rocking a set of 18" Meisters.


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Now that you mention it, I'm curious to see a stanced Cruze [not slammed, but tastefully lowered] rocking a set of 18" Meisters.


that would be interesting. I have always loved the VSS Works and almost got a pair of them, but had a better deal on some Advan customs for my old car (tC). gold on black. Sweet looking! So light weight it was ridiculous! Less than 18lbs and strong as ****. Never had issues with them. they were 900 a pop!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

BlackLTZ_2012 said:


> that would be interesting. I have always loved the VSS Works and almost got a pair of them, but had a better deal on some Advan customs for my old car (tC). gold on black. Sweet looking! So light weight it was ridiculous! Less than 18lbs and strong as ****. Never had issues with them. they were 900 a pop!


I know theres a Korean Cruze thats a display car for a body kit that has a set of gloss white Work Emotions that looks so clean, but I have yet to see a set of Meisters on a Cruze. Someone needs to cash in and go for it already haha.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I was going for those Msr 095 But too many people want them , oh well still looking , by the way that guy on EBay 
Whom is selling them is 20 miles from my door !


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I know theres a Korean Cruze thats a display car for a body kit that has a set of gloss white Work Emotions that looks so clean, but I have yet to see a set of Meisters on a Cruze. Someone needs to cash in and go for it already haha.


Since i do not have photoshop here at work i did a pretty good chop of them on a clean cruze and i think they would be ok, but it looks to be too much rim for my taste. I agree the Meisters are sweet on some cars, but with a +38 / +40 offset i dont know how that would compair to the deep ones on some cars that make it look so clean! IMO


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

From what i saw, when you have an 8 inch wheels with +38 offset, you arrive flush to fenders w/o spacers.

IMO thats the best offset/size combo for the Cruze.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

BlackLTZ_2012 said:


> Since i do not have photoshop here at work i did a pretty good chop of them on a clean cruze and i think they would be ok, but it looks to be too much rim for my taste. I agree the Meisters are sweet on some cars, but with a +38 / +40 offset i dont know how that would compair to the deep ones on some cars that make it look so clean! IMO


Could maybe get away with 25-30 offset and some poke. Or fab up some bolt on wide body fenders, but I don't know how that will look on a Cruze



Poje said:


> From what i saw, when you have an 8 inch wheels with +38 offset, you arrive flush to fenders w/o spacers.
> 
> IMO thats the best offset/size combo for the Cruze.


I have 8.5" w/ 40 offset and I'm not flush. Kingsal has 8" w/35-38 and a 19mm spacer and he's flush. 8" w/38 is NOT flush, It might be close, but its not flush.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No doubt ,, 650 for rims out the door I just might reassess my desires for wheels and tyres as they so say in Australia ..Good Day .


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't think wide body would look good on the Cruze but some rolled fenders should work. At least in the back.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Don't think wide body would look good on the Cruze but some rolled fenders should work. At least in the back.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Honestly, it might just be me, but our fenders already look like they are slightly pulled out. If someone could just mold a slightly more aggressive angle of the current fender to make it end up an inch wider on each side, it might look really nice. If I knew how[or someone] to do that level body work I would mock something up with cardboard/paper [ricey i know] to see how it would look, and if it would be possibly worth it.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Mick said:


> Don't think wide body would look good on the Cruze but some rolled fenders should work. At least in the back.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


prerolled from factory.The rear you cant do jack squat with but re radius it which means respary after the manhours of reshaping the rear arch.The front come pretty tight to almost rolled.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Honestly, it might just be me, but our fenders already look like they are slightly pulled out. If someone could just mold a slightly more aggressive angle of the current fender to make it end up an inch wider on each side, it might look really nice. If I knew how[or someone] to do that level body work I would mock something up with cardboard/paper [ricey i know] to see how it would look, and if it would be possibly worth it.



I think the lines of the Cruze are close to jetta and is300. Do a google image search for them in wide body. Personally I think the fender rolled ones look much better.



jakkaroo said:


> prerolled from factory.The rear you cant do jack squat with but re radius it which means respary after the manhours of reshaping the rear arch.The front come pretty tight to almost rolled.


Just take a pipe to them lol

(turn off volume if at work for language)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LdDAa6TNWE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> prerolled from factory.The rear you cant do jack squat with but re radius it which means respary after the manhours of reshaping the rear arch.The front come pretty tight to almost rolled.


I'm really curious as to what can actually been done fab wise with the rear fenders. Our car already has a generally nice back, with a wide fender compared to the narrow trunk. We wouldn't have to do much to make a nice looking rear end for others to look at haha.


----------

